# Diesel Spill At The Pump



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

So, it happened today. The fuel pump never shut off and I had diesel fuel running down the side of the car, as well as from below the car behind the right rear wheel. I cleaned the diesel fuel up off the paint, and it rained all day so I'm sure that helped clean it as well. I gather that GM designed the car to drain from the rear wheel area in the event of an overfill? 

Aside from this little mishap, I'm loving the car! 3 months of ownership and 14,000 km later, I'm thoroughly enjoying my CTD.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

More than likely there is a problem with the pump. Don't think I have ever seen a diesel pump without nasty stains all over the ground & pump itself.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll bring the kitty litter


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Don't step in it!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like we will now have to check for oil stains on the ground first before we pull up at the pump.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Looks like we will now have to check for oil stains on the ground first before we pull up at the pump.


That's every diesel pump I seen and to add the diesel selection button is covered in diesel because they use the nozzle to press them.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> That's every diesel pump I seen and to add the diesel selection button is covered in diesel because they use the nozzle to press them.


... which requires me to keep and use a pair of gloves in the trunk.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

And that's why there is a box of disposable gloves on the tunnel in my car.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The diesel pumps I use seem OK regarding cleanness, unlike the truck one's which are really greasy.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Some here in Melbourne are clean, some are just as bad as at a truck-stop, probably I see more of the grungy ones because I monitor the costs of diesel and buy it were it will be cheap enough, and that means high-traffic servos near industrial areas.

I fueled up in Brighton once, box of disposable gloves on top of the diesel bowser, the concrete was clean, I won't say _shiny_, but if I'd had to, I wouldn't have baulked at applying the three-second rule!!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

have nitrile gloves in the car, but most of the time just grab paper towels before i touch anything


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I use paper towels too. The pumps I use have been relatively clean, and I am one to use the nozzle to push the button.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

q2bruiser said:


> ... which requires me to keep and use a pair of gloves in the trunk.


:iagree: I've always used gloves ever since my first diesel


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

With the brutal Iowa winters (especially in light of this past year's "polar vortex"), I started keeping a pair of winter gloves on the passenger side of the rear deck to use while fueling. When spring came, I liked not getting into the car (at lunch time) with my hands smelling like Diesel, but the gloves were getting a bit warm. I just picked up a $2 pair of cotton work gloves that seem to be working out great for summer use.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

q2bruiser said:


> ... which requires me to keep and use a pair of gloves in the trunk.



I wouldn't carry a dirty pair of diesel stunk up gloves in my trunk. 
Pull throw a truck stop sometime and grab a few diesel mitts. Just throw them away as you use them, then restock.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I always grab a few paper towels and wipe down nozzle especially at the tip. Since there is no fuel filter to change on the gasolines, I like to try and keep it clean.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I generally don't use gloves at a diesel pump, unless it's really nasty looking. Nothing more manly than having the scent of fresh diesel as cologne!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

i use gloves when i fuel at the house but when im out and about it just depends. The only gas station brand i've seen have disposable gloves out are the local meijer stations around here.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I seen them but I don't remember if they were here in in this part of ohio as well. I vaguely remeber NoVa pumps with them or at the cashier.


----------

